# RIP my Beta



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

Found my lil baby dead this morning 
I have no idea what happened, he had been swimming along fine yesterday, fed him in the morning, did a 1 gallon water change last week, water parameters all normal. found him this morning stuck to the filter intake valve (its a small aqueon quiet flow 10) his tail was inside and he was wrapped around it! I turned off the filter and pulled him off n he was dead. When i cleaned out the filter later there were pieces of his tail in there. 

Im so sad, I've only had him since January (had the filter since january and always seen him swimming around it n never snagging)! I have 1 ADFs in there for about 4-5 months but they wouldnt cause him to get caught in there and there were no wounds on his body, just shredded fins. 

He was such a cutie, beautiful blue halfmoon betta, long fins, very active, ate from my fingers, slept on the live plants. I think he even recognized me cuz when i walked into the room he would swim to the front of the tank but when my dad came in, he hide!

:betta:
:'(


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear that


----------

